# Amesiella minor



## bigleaf (Jan 18, 2016)

Amesiella minor - no fragrance that I can detect today. This was Tom-DE's plant. It was very healthy and all I did was watering it daily.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I should add a photo of the yellow throat in the Amesiella monticola in my thread.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## abax (Jan 18, 2016)

Lovely small plant. The yellow is so intense and eye-catching.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't think I've seen this species before. Amesiella has always been finicky for me. I wonder if a hybrid with another Amesiella species would be a bit more vigorous?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2016)

big flower, small plant - great


----------



## naoki (Jan 19, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2016)

Cool


Elmer Nj


----------



## Stone (Jan 20, 2016)

These are great things but I find them very slow.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2016)

I had the similar experience with this species like Kirk and Mike.
Maybe I had a crappy plant. I threw it away long time ago. 

This one is cute with that yellow touch!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 21, 2016)

My monticola is growing ok, slowly as mentioned, but the new roots don't look great. Lots of brown up and down the velamen; not sure why. The plant is potted in nz sphagnum moss which is moistened when crispy.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 21, 2016)

Diggin' it! I love small plants with large flowers.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2016)

This is a pretty cool flower Peter.
I like it:clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## SFLguy (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice! Almost bought a minor this weekend at the Tamiami International orchid festival, went with a philippinensis instead haha, all that's left to get is minor


----------



## troy (Jan 24, 2016)

That is a great one!!!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks, Peter. It is a great species to have for any miniature species collector.

It is a slow grower though.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 6, 2016)

Amesiella monticola - this also came from Tom-DE

Wow, huge flower on this one. Much larger compared to minor. Flower size is about 6cm. spur is long.






Side by side


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2016)

That is lovely!


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice flower form on that monticola. Thanks for the side by side comparison photo. A. monticola is the biggest species in the genus also.


----------

